# Premade raw



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I found Blue Ridge Beef products for $2/lb and was thinking about changing from a kibble/premade/raw/homemade food mix and match to premade raw (the chicken, turkey, beef, natural mix, and tripe formulas) with some raw chicken necks/backs and raw rabbit cuts thrown in for chewing benefits.

Is premade just as good as raw? Do you need to add any supplements? He's already on ester-c, gluc/chon, and fish oil. Are these products a complete diet? Anything else I should know?

Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

Thanks!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

You might consider both. I'm feeding raw whole meat with bones for the protein and for the teeth. I also feed kibble because it is balanced, or more balanced anyway. You could feed meat/bones two or three times a week and kibble the rest of the week, or any combination.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Marnie said:


> You might consider both. I'm feeding raw whole meat with bones for the protein and for the teeth. I also feed kibble because it is balanced, or more balanced anyway. You could feed meat/bones two or three times a week and kibble the rest of the week, or any combination.


 
Thanks, but I do a mix of kibble and raw now and I am interested in switching to just premade raw with some regular raw here and there.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I love Blue Ridge Beef!  I feed a lot of their products already but plan on going full raw with their food once this kibble is gone. I worked for two Poodle handler/groomer/breeders who also used Blue Ridge Beef products on their dogs.

I'd personally still supplement ester-c, fish oil and vitamin e at least and gluc/chon if you've got a dog who needs them. This is what I'd do regardless of what I feed though, be it raw (premade or mix and matching my own), homemade cooked foods, canned foods, kibble, whatever. I still supplement them.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I love Blue Ridge Beef!  I feed a lot of their products already but plan on going full raw with their food once this kibble is gone. I worked for two Poodle handler/groomer/breeders who also used Blue Ridge Beef products on their dogs.
> 
> I'd personally still supplement ester-c, fish oil and vitamin e at least and gluc/chon if you've got a dog who needs them. This is what I'd do regardless of what I feed though, be it raw (premade or mix and matching my own), homemade cooked foods, canned foods, kibble, whatever. I still supplement them.



Thanks! I'm going to have to wait until I buy a freezer to feed 100% raw, so I'll be mixing Blue Ridge and kibble for a bit. Yes, I still plan on continuing the supplements he's on. I wasn't sure if I'd need to add anything else.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only downsides of premades are their prices. You probably could feed DIY raw for cheaper.

The only thing I would question about the product you mentioned is that I cannot find where it states that it uses human quality ingredients.

It says they get stuff from USDA approved facilities but that doesn't mean it's USDA grade meat. It could be the stuff that that facility COULDN'T use - like diseased chickens and such.

Now I'm not saying I wouldn't feed it - I'm just saying I would prefer to know what TYPE of ingredients they are using.

Bravo states it very clear on their website:



> Bravo! is made with the same high quality, USDA inspected and approved HUMAN GRADE meats, in our USDA Certified facility, under the same processing regulations, that apply to human food products.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out Lauri! I'll make sure to ask them before I purchase any.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Try looking into K9Kravings......they make pre-made raw food.
I use it when weaning puppies and whelping females, and a friend feeds it exclusively. It's a really good food, and they have several protein sources to choose from.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation. According to their website, I don't have a supplier near me. It's also pushing my budget. I was going to go with Blue Ridge because it's only $2/lb- but that's pretty much my max.


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

When feeding premade - should we still focus on 3-5 protein sources/ week?

For example: If I choose to go with Chicken and Veg patties, should I also give the Beef mix as well as the Turkey?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, so I finally emailed Blue Ridge and I got a reply almost immediately. The meats are all human grade, all of the animals are slaughtered. They also added that they produce, package, and market all of their own products. 
I'm going to order a few rolls to start with and when I find a good deal on a freezer on Craigslist, I'll do the switch.

AAndrews19- I think it's still important to rotate protein sources.


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just started my 7y/o and my 3 month old on K9 Kravings (chicken an veg) yesterday. Both have been going nuts at meal time and absolutely love it. I've been mixing with their kibble, but this morning I gave the older one without kibble to see how she does.

I bought a 30lb case to start with. To order directly from K9 Kravings I have to order a minimum of 5 cases, so i'm debating whether to stick with premade for a bit or start transitioning into homemade now.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just found out i can get Blue ridge locally. l looked on their website but had the some ?'s, Decided to picked up a 2lb roll to test. Their FAQ page gave me some concern - little vague. 

then i looked here -




> Okay, so I finally emailed Blue Ridge and I got a reply almost immediately. The meats are all human grade, all of the animals are slaughtered. They also added that they produce, package, and market all of their own products.
> I'm going to order a few rolls to start with and when I find a good deal on a freezer on Craigslist, I'll do the switch.


just looking for other option - is anyone still using this / and what do you think ?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been feeding it for a few months now and like it. They offer a good variety of protein sources (we get turkey, chicken, beef, beef with organ meat and tripe, and venison). I like it better than the brands with veggies in it because for one, you're only paying for the meat, and two it doesn't get so juicy/bloody when it's defrosting.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What about Nature's Variety? Any opinions/thoughts on it?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

chelle said:


> What about Nature's Variety? Any opinions/thoughts on it?


I love Nature's Variety as a company and think their kibble is excellent, however, their premade raw contains veggies and is kind of pricey. Personally, I prefer premade raw without any added veggies or fruit- you could always add fresh ones for much cheaper.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I love Nature's Variety as a company and think their kibble is excellent, however, their premade raw contains veggies and is kind of pricey. Personally, I prefer premade raw without any added veggies or fruit- you could always add fresh ones for much cheaper.


Ok, gotcha. I just recently began adding some of the Nature's Variety raw medallions to my boy's kibble in an attempt to work on his digestive issues. Something - either that or the pro/prebiotics and enzymes is working and his stools are *finally* firming up. Too early to claim success, but so far, so great. I'm very happy. When I get a little farther along in this, I will have to check out availability and research the brands mentioned here.

ETA - just looked both the above-mentioned up and neither available in Iowa.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

chelle said:


> Ok, gotcha. I just recently began adding some of the Nature's Variety raw medallions to my boy's kibble in an attempt to work on his digestive issues. Something - either that or the pro/prebiotics and enzymes is working and his stools are *finally* firming up. Too early to claim success, but so far, so great. I'm very happy. When I get a little farther along in this, I will have to check out availability and research the brands mentioned here.
> 
> ETA - just looked both the above-mentioned up and neither available in Iowa.



Hey if it works for your dog and you can afford it that's great- they are a great company- I just need to stay closer to $2/lb for meat.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Hey if it works for your dog and you can afford it that's great- they are a great company- I just need to stay closer to $2/lb for meat.


Glad to hear you say they're a great company. Honestly it was something of desperation on my part. My boy's been plagued by issues and you always hear how raw can so often clear those things up... so I bought a bag of medallions and have supplemented with them. At this point, my thought is to feed a kibble/raw combo. I'm only on the baby slope with this.  I doubt I could afford feeding the premade long-term, especially 100%.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

picked up a the 2lb tube to try of the Blue Ridge. Dogs seemed to love it, did look to be a little fatty. Going to compare protien / fat levels as well as cost to other options.

do prefer k9 kravings - slightly more expensive, little harder to get in my area but i know exactly whats in it.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> What about Nature's Variety? Any opinions/thoughts on it?


 
I love, love it! I feed the venison and after two years of runny stools( using kibble), we now have the much sought after tootsie roll poo!! 

And to add, just got a puppy who arrived with loose stools : he loves the Natures Variety and his stools firmed right up!

Whew..pricey stuff tho! But, cheaper than all the Tylan powder and Metrozi (flagyl stuff) and carpet cleaner!! lol

PS..his coat is glorious too..people make a point to comment how thick and lustruous.


----------

